# Weminuche Wilderness Colorado Backpacking Trip



## Mr. Fishunt (Dec 5, 2013)

All,
Just thought I would share our week long backpacking trip in the Weminuche Wilderness in Southwest Colorado.
I am blessed to be able to share this with my two boys and friend.
We did 44 miles in 6 days with 5500' elevation gain.
We stayed at the Pagosa Hot Springs on the last night to soak!

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## pnome (Dec 5, 2013)

WOW!  

Looks like a good time!  Great pictures too!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2013)

Spectacular scenery!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## deadend (Dec 6, 2013)

What temps did you have?  Don't look like november or dec.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Dec 6, 2013)

I should of stated it was the week of the July 4th.
The temperatures ranged from 78 to 30 degrees.  
We had frost one night when we camped at 12800 feet.
It was the most strenuous hike I've been on.  I will be 50 in a week and am glad that my health allows me the ability to enjoy the wilderness.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## swwifty (Dec 6, 2013)

wow, very nice! I'm jealous!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 8, 2013)

Awesome just plain awesome.  That is some beautiful country.  Thank you for taking us along.

Reminds me of a trip I went on over 30 years ago to the High Unitas in Utah right down to supplementing freeze dried food with fresh trout.  Doesn't get much better than that, so thanks too for bringing back the memories.

Hoss


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Dec 8, 2013)

*Weminuche*

Thanks for your help and comments, Hoss.
We caught fish every day and we actually brought back probably five pounds of food.
The fishing was phenomenal on every stream and lake we tried but one.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## grandpawrichard (Dec 8, 2013)

Absolutely Great shots! You sure captured a Lot of memories of a fantastic time! Thanks for sharing them with us!

Dick


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 8, 2013)

Awesome scenery and some nice fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quinn (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow!Thanks for taking us along on a beautful trip!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 8, 2013)

That looks like a mighty fine trip with some great pictures to help prod the memories you've created!  Thanks for taking us along!


----------



## carver (Dec 10, 2013)

That sure looks like fun,wish I could hike like that again.Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 10, 2013)

Pretty awesome to take a trip like that. I lived in Montrose for a few years and know that area well.  I think it's one of the most beautiful sections of N. America.  Also did a week long backpacking trip along the Russian Lakes Trail in Alaska about 10 years ago.  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow what a beautiful place to be


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

Breath taking!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 13, 2013)

Super shots of an awesome journey!  Congrats on your experience and thanks for sharing the beauty!


----------

